# Temporary Resident card lost in Mazatlán but being returned to me



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new here on this forum, and I have been living in Mexico for over two years (first on consecutive FMMs before applying for residency). Anyways, I'd like to share what happened to me recently. This past Sunday, I left my wallet in Mazatlán, which had my driver's license, my passport card, my debit cards, and my temporary resident card. I had the debit cards turned off and new ones will arrive at my address in the U.S. And I also reported the passport card lost on the State Department's website. Then I got financial help to go back to Guanajuato on Primera Plus (I transferred in Guadalajara). Lastly, I went into the INM office in San Miguel de Allende (I live in Guanajuato) to report the RT card missing, but didn't apply for the new card. 

Anyways, a woman from Tijuana has my wallet and my cards, and just shipped them to Guanajuato via DHL, and I am supposed to retrieve them on Monday. And I am WORRIED that INM already deactivated my RT card despite not applying for a new one, because resident cards have barcodes (no numbers underneath); and I wanted to go to the U.S. to pick up my new debit cards.

Does INM scan RT cards when leaving and re-entering Mexico with barcode scanners like they do with FMMs?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

If you didn't initiate a "tramite" to replace the lost or stolen RT card then that INM office probably didn't do anything as they like paperwork not what some guy told them happened to his RT card when he popped into their office the other day. Yes they scan RT and RP cards on a different scanner than passports. Mexican government offices need official documents to do anything or won't do it if there in nothing to back up the action they take in fear of a screw up later on. Makes them look incompetent. IMO


----------



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

I am happy you got your wallet back. I will follow this thread for updates.

I am interested in hearing about the process of getting new FMMs for a long period of time. 
Did officials give you a hard time about it?

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a slightly similar experience once. I lost a couple of bank cards. I wasn't sure whether they had fallen out of my wallet or I had misplaced them somehow. I called the bank and deactivated them as soon as I noticed they were gone. Then immediately after deactivating them, I walked over to the nearby Mercado to buy some fruits and vegetables. A lady at a fruit stand that I frequently patronize called me over and gave me the two cards. They had fallen out of my wallet while shopping at her stand.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board......why not have the bank Fed-ex your cards to you in Mexico?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

. . . same thing happened to me in SFO Chinatown . . . 
and the owner of the produce market/store I frequent, when I returned to trace my steps, calls me over with my wallet . . . a little lady had found it, would not accept any money from me for her honestly, etc . . . there are good people everywhere . . . we both met angels . . . on our journey(s) . . . con una sonrisa . . . 
:angel::angel:


TundraGreen said:


> I had a slightly similar experience once. I lost a couple of bank cards. I wasn't sure whether they had fallen out of my wallet or I had misplaced them somehow. I called the bank and deactivated them as soon as I noticed they were gone. Then immediately after deactivating them, I walked over to the nearby Mercado to buy some fruits and vegetables. A lady at a fruit stand that I frequently patronize called me over and gave me the two cards. They had fallen out of my wallet while shopping at her stand.


----------



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

AlanMexicali said:


> If you didn't initiate a "tramite" to replace the lost or stolen RT card then that INM office probably didn't do anything as they like paperwork not what some guy told them happened to his RT card when he popped into their office the other day. Yes they scan RT and RP cards on a different scanner than passports. Mexican government offices need official documents to do anything or won't do it if there in nothing to back up the action they take in fear of a screw up later on. Makes them look incompetent. IMO


As a matter of fact I did print out an online application but INM in San Miguel de Allende made me start the process all over again; so they didn't take any paperwork from me. Just a while ago I got my RT card returned to me in the mail, along with my wallet. Didn't get infant sized photos taken; also didn't go into the bank to pay the 1220 peso fee.

But the card expires this October 20, and I would have to get it renewed in September (hopefully won't get denied renewal, but I can cover this on a different thread).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Check with INM, as they may have cancelled your visa and started a tramite for its replacement. That will remain in limbo for a while, as they probably expect you to make the bank payment and return with the receipts and photos. If you do not do that, and do not contact them, your tramite will be likely to expire and your visa will remain cancelled. Therefore, when you show up to 'renew', you will be unable to do so and will be in a 'Catch-22' situation.

Please go to INM *immediately*, and tell them exactly what happened, and present your card. If they did start a tramite, they will know what to do next. If they didn't, then you will be advised to renew at the appropriate time.


----------



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> Check with INM, as they may have cancelled your visa and started a tramite for its replacement. That will remain in limbo for a while, as they probably expect you to make the bank payment and return with the receipts and photos. If you do not do that, and do not contact them, your tramite will be likely to expire and your visa will remain cancelled. Therefore, when you show up to 'renew', you will be unable to do so and will be in a 'Catch-22' situation.
> 
> Please go to INM *immediately*, and tell them exactly what happened, and present your card. If they did start a tramite, they will know what to do next. If they didn't, then you will be advised to renew at the appropriate time.


Guess I'll go in tomorrow.


----------



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

How likely are the odds of INM starting a tramite when they had me start all over again?


----------



## MattHanson1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please go to INM *immediately*, and tell them exactly what happened, and present your card. If they did start a tramite, they will know what to do next. If they didn't, then you will be advised to renew at the appropriate time.


Or I can just go to the INM at the León/Del Bajío Airport this afternoon because the office in San Miguel de Allende is currently closed and reopens tomorrow.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

MattHanson1990 said:


> How likely are the odds of INM starting a tramite when they had me start all over again?


 My guess is INM doesn't start a "tramite" without documents being recieved and stamped and the $1220 processing fee paid and the bank reciept returned to them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Matt,
Go to the same INM office that you visited the last time. Please stop vacilating. There is nothing to fear, but you should not confuse the issue by going to an airport immigration office, as they will not be able to help you. 
Go tomorrow to SMA, if that is the full service INM office that you used before.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

MattHanson1990 said:


> Or I can just go to the INM at the León/Del Bajío Airport this afternoon because the office in San Miguel de Allende is currently closed and reopens tomorrow.


I'd follow RV's advise and go the office in SMA. Migración at the airport will undoubtedly tell you to get lost because they only deal with air passengers coming or going and don't replace resident cards anyway. I also bet that Alan is correct in that INM is unlikely to initiate any process until you pay the fee at a bank and bring the receipt in. Once you've got RT or RP status, don't ever let it expire (unless you're totally done with Mexico) or allow an INM officer issue you another tourist card or you'll be starting from scratch. When you get a new resident card, take a picture of it front and back and file them away in electronic storage. And welcome!


----------

